# Buy a Sailboat in mooringcharter?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have plans to buy a Beneteau "Mooring" 40"+ something and wonder if this is a good deal. You have up to 9 weeks with sailing each year. And you got money each mounth, and they will pay insurance and will buy your boat after 3 year. I just receive information in my postpox from mooring and havent spoke to them yet. But do you know if the deal is good. I planning to have my boat at Mallorca. 

How much do i get each mounth?
How much did pay for my boat after 3 years?

regards

joakim


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A couple of things I'd point out.

1) Charter boats are used very hard, often by people with very limited experience and skill at sailing a boat. 

2) Charter sailboats often have a different cabin and interior layout than most private owners would prefer to get. Many charter boats will have a three-cabin layout, with two smaller aft cabins, rather than a larger, master cabin in the aft section. You should visit the boat with each layout to see if this is acceptable to you or not. 

You don't say how much you will get each month. Some of the charter-to-purchase plans are better than others. Some guarantee a certain level of income during the charter period, others are dependent on how much your boat is used. The location of your boat will have some effect on this, as less popular locations won't be paid as much as more popular locations. 

You also don't say how much the buyout for the boat, after the three years of chartering it is going to be. Given, that you will have a three-year old boat, with a lot more use than a privately owned boat, with a fair amount of gear in need of replacement or upgrading, the price for the buyout should be fairly heavily discounted. 

Some of the sailing magazines have done comparisons of the charter-to-own programs in the last year or so. Might be worth while to look them up. 

Also, my last question for you is what kind of sailing do you intend to do with the boat in three years time. If your goal is to have a decent blue-water passagemaker and cross oceans or circumnavigate, the boats in the charter-to-own programs are probably not the best fit for what you want to do. Most of the boats in the charter business are not much better than floating condo coastal cruisers, with no serious bluewater capabilities. 

If the type of sailing you plan to do is go from marina to marina along a coast line, then the charter type boats may be very good for you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the answer. I don´t know about income each mounth and price after 3 year. Have not talked to them yet. 
From the beginning we have plans to buy a elan impression 434 with a lovely masterbedroom in the rear. But i would like to check how much it will cost with a charterboat. And we living in sweden and would like to sail in the med.


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

*Moorings Boat*

We have a Moorings M494 in charter with them since 2004. It works great for us and the 9 weeks is at low season all over the world. I think its 6 weeks if you go during the high season. We don't do high season because of all the people are on vacation. We have our M494 (NIRVANA) in Tortola. Yes, they pay for everything for, 5 seasons (our contract) and there is a daily rate you pay for the use of the boats for unlimited fuel, water, ice, linens etc.

Our boat has been kept up very well; but we are on top of it and generally when we make suggestions about repairs, they do them, or replace the items.

We will be taking ours out of charter in 2009 and bringing it up to CT and we are in the process of selling our Pearson 36 Sloop.

There is a great gal who is selling these sailboats out of Tortola, BVI. We have been in contact with her every time we go down there. I would highly reccommend her; when we enter the program again she will be our sales person. Her name is Derrylyn Churchwell, PO BOX 139 Wickham Cay II, Road Town, Tortola, BVI.

1-284-494-2331 ext. 2149
sales office/Fax 1-284-494-4827
email [email protected].

You can mention I recommended her to you, Sal & Janet Mannuccia s/y Nirvana, M494. 
You can contact me at [email protected].

Good luck
Sal


----------

